# Green algea stuff on the water film/surface



## Hanzo

I have a problem with a small 25G tank set up using only rock and glosso. Algea has always been a problem in this tank, but I have been able to get rid of it using shrimps, ottos and SAE's. But, lately there has been this green film on the water surface. The water is crystal clears, it's just on the top floating about. I have been using paper towles to get it of, but I always leave a few tiny pieces of it, and in a day or two it grows right back. I have never heard about alge looking or acting like this. Does anybody know what the heck it is, and any advice on getting it out?


----------



## HeyPK

Try guppies. They feed on algae, and I have seen them sucking down algae floating on the surface. Pond snails feed on this kind of algae, too. I also have this algae, but never in tanks with guppies. It never gets bad enough to cut out very much light in my non-fish tanks.


----------



## Sue

Guppies and mollies will eat it.

Isn't more of a protein scum than algae? I've seen it on other planted tanks.


----------



## HeyPK

What I get is a nice green color---has to be algae.


----------



## paul236313

in planted tank from feeding fish and with little water movement we get this build up of scum from time to time watch your feeding and usually disapears after water changes


----------



## chrisl

I'm having the same problem. I went on vacation for labor day, and put one of those pyramid fish feeders in there that lasts a wk. When I came back, there was a rather thick layer of GREEN algae on top of the water. Since, I've donwe 3-4 consecutive weekly water changes only to have it come back!! Aargh!

I'm fed up at this point. I decided after another water change today, i'm going to do a 3 day black out, clean my cannister Eheims, and finally install my UV sterilizer I got for my bday in july and run that for a few days as well.

Any other ideas??


----------



## plantbrain

Ppaper towels, dabbed will pick it up, I believe it's a BGA, if powdery.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## chrisl

Tom, are you saying to just keep sopping it up w/ paper towels till it no longer returns? Not sure if that'd work vs. a blackout period. 

Thanks for chipping in

Chris


----------



## chrisl

Well, I did another water change yesterday. Feed fish well, and draped some comforters on the tank for a 3 dy blackout. I SURE do hope that this will take care of this disgusting floating green algae whatever kind it is.


----------



## plantbrain

Paper towels dabbed in there and then a water change should do the trick.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

